# Hello from California



## lafemmenoir (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!

I am new to Specktra, and spent an hour reading posts, forums, FOTD's and I quite like it here so I thought I should stop being a voyeur and introduce myself as I have invaded your space.  Thanks in advance for all the warm wishes


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

yay i'm from cali too! la though. you?


----------



## lara (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, *lafemmenoir*!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, nice to have you join us!


----------



## user4 (Mar 21, 2006)

hello and welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## colormust (Mar 21, 2006)

where in cali are you from? san diego here....


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 21, 2006)

hello and welcome!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 22, 2006)

hello there southern neighbor!!  I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of you.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Now it's your space, too


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the fourms fellow cali neighbor!


----------

